# new around here first timer



## mslaylay (Jul 9, 2003)

*hello ladies my name is Lacy i'm new here this will be my second day on this broad i'm starting my first ivf cycle this month and next month we will know if we PG i'm doing ICSI due to sperm antibodies me and my DH has were on meds now for the allergic reaction our body is giving off to our sperm so i start my first birth control pills friday 7-11-03 looking forward to this my AF started today so off we go i will keep you posted any successful stories would be nice to hear i love to chat about this with other who is going through this too .........thank Lacy*


----------



## Trishs1970 (May 26, 2003)

Hi Lacy, welcome to FF! 

My dh and I are on our 2nd ICSI, starting stabbing on the 18th. 

Prepare yourself for extremes of emotion and hard work, but you'll get there. We all have to stay positive and keep trying.

Try the other cycle buddies threads for July/August to meet up with others cycling at the same time as you.

Good Luck 

Trish x


----------



## mslaylay (Jul 9, 2003)

Hello Trish thanks for replying to my post some of the ladies here aern't to friendly it kinda made my shy away for a while until today i got an email from you thanks . i will be starting my shots on the 21 st of this month i'm on my BCP right now plus we take pills for my DH has sperm antibodies so were on steroids called prednisone until i'm PG i have a wonderful Re this is my first time around here . if you like you can email me anytime ...........Lacy


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Lacy,

Welcome to FF, there are lots of girls on here that have had ICSI and now either pg or had little bubs so the success is getting better and better.

I want to wish yourself and DH all the very best of luck - sending tons of babydust your way.

Mel

x x


----------



## Gwyn (Jan 27, 2003)

Hi Lacy,

Just wanted to wish you lots of success in getting your dream. This is a great site and you will find lots of people here to support you.

Gwyn


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Lacy,

Welcome to FF a brilliant and very supportive site!

Loadsa and loadsa a luck for your tx to you and your dh hun.

Lainexx


----------



## mslaylay (Jul 9, 2003)

thanks ladies so much i'm so happy i took last BCP yesterday ya no more head aches for me i'm glad i'm over that now so now i'm off to stims friday after appt with Re i will post when i'm back ....oh i'm waitting on AF to come she should be here soon thanks ..lacy


----------

